# Huffing while running?



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

A couple of nights ago Sherlock woke me up being noisy (this is starting to be a problem, he decides to move all of his toys and his litter box around and boy is it loud XD) and while I was trying to get back to sleep he got on his wheel to run again, and he was huffing and making his grumpy noises while he was running. 

What on earth? Running is happy time! I just wonder if this is normal or if I should be concerned? He got a nice full checkout in the morning while I washed his feet to make sure he wasn't hurt in any way, and he doesn't seem to be. Room temp is the same, he still ate and drank and pooped. Any ideas?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I wonder if in his re-arranging of his cage, he knocked something under his wheel that was slowing it down, making him cranky?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I checked to see if it was rubbing on anything because I thought maybe the noise was the wheel not him, but it was free and spinning fine :\


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

NoDivision said:


> I checked to see if it was rubbing on anything because I thought maybe the noise was the wheel not him, but it was free and spinning fine :\


Try the wheel again with a bit of weight on it. Sometimes the wheel can spin free and quiet until hedgie is on it and changes the angle just a bit.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Well he hasn't done it again - wheel's been in and out of the cage a few times for cleaning since then, but the past two nights he's been just fine (apart from the noisyness - I've had to take his litter pan away from him) I just wish I knew why it happened :\


----------

